
List of Emerging Technologies - _-___________-_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emerging_technologies
======
andrewl
I didn't see _one_ topic on this page that I wouldn't be happy reading about
for an entire weekend, at _least_. The world is too interesting.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Indeed. And maybe in the ultimate way of "grass is greener", any random item
from this list is something I'd much more want to work on than the things I
actually do.

------
simplify
Materials science is one of the most fascinating and underrated fields.
There's so much to discover with the elements on the periodic table, and so
many applications from those discoveries.

~~~
choeger
Honestly it looks like it needs to be split into distinct subfields given that
lengthy list. Materials is going to be a major driver of innovation bin the
21st century alongside renewable energy.

------
benj111
So wikipedia will happily delete things based on notability and such. How is
it that this has escaped the cull?

It's not the type of thing I'd expect to find in wikipedia at all.

To be clear, I don't have a problem with technology X being in Wikipedia.
Indeed I expect there to be a page, and it would probably be my first port of
call for finding out more. My problem is with an editorialised list of
'Emerging Technologies'.

~~~
matt_kantor
I'm not sure if there's any official policy around this, but to me it seems
that lists often get a less-stringent treatment than other article types on
Wikipedia.

Here's a sampling of some other interesting list articles:

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_deaths](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_deaths)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_considered_the_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_considered_the_worst)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ballooning_accidents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ballooning_accidents)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_deities_by_cultural_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_deities_by_cultural_sphere)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_colors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_colors)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_bisexual_people](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_bisexual_people)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_road_junctions_in_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_road_junctions_in_the_United_Kingdom)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_websites](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_websites)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sports_teams_nicknamed...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sports_teams_nicknamed_Titans)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_buns](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_buns)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolves](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolves)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_brand_name_condiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_brand_name_condiments)

And the all-time best:

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

I, for one, am happy these exist, despite the editorialization, etc.

~~~
tumblen
This is probably my favorite Wikipedia list (List of Common Misconceptions):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions)

------
AlkurahCepheus
Fascinating! Only thing missing: An additional column for great Sci-Fi books
that are inspired by the technology.

~~~
slazaro
Also, technologies that were first described in sci-fi books and then were
developed (or had their feasibility studied) in the real world.

------
rhegart
Best link I’ve ever seen on HN. It’s getting late now, but pouring hours into
this and I haven’t even come close to 10%. So many interesting fields and
ideas. I’m excited for some more fun reading this week. Thanks!

------
petarb
There’s a lot of fascinating items on that list. Thanks for sharing

------
aboutruby
Looks like "original research" to me, quite interesting nonetheless.

